# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Impossible d'insrer les paramtres saisies dans une mthode POST utilisant REST Web Service Reference

## dpccrt87

Bonjour tout le monde,
Aprs cration de la mthode _POST_, utilisant l'utilitaire* RESTFul services* (qui permet dinsrer un employ dans la table_ EMP_)

que j'ai test en utilisant l'extension de chrome *ARC*, tout se passe bien,

La rponse de la requte est bonne et mme les paramtres saisies sont bien insrer dans la table _EMP_.


Maintenant, je veux crer un formulaire (pour ajouter un employ), avec un report qui rcupre les donnes de la table _EMP_ utilisant la mthode _POST_ du web service cre prcdemment, afin de l'implmenter dans mon application.
Pour se faire, j'ai crer une *Rfrence REST Web service*, en allant dans:
- *Shared Components*
- Section *Donnes Rfrences*  -> *Web Service Rfrences*, puis j'ai cliqu sur le bouton Crer
- J'ai slectionn REST comme type de Web rfrence,
- J'ai complt avec ces informations:


En testant la rfrence du Web Service, j'obtient le message 'Employee created' comme rsulat de la rponse , Mais quand je vrifie dans la table _EMP(EMPNO,ENAME,JOB)_, la ligne est bien cre, avec comme _EMPNO('NSEQ' auto increment)_ par contre les deux autres champs _ENAME, JOB_ sont vides.

----------

